# Brocolli



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Just a query as im loving brocolli at the moment big style. Is there as much nutrttionin the stem as there is in the florets as when i but them fresh as opposed to frozen there are often quite a bit of stem. Taste wise it all seems the same to me and im thorouly enjoying it with my turkey and soaked in cider vinegar and tooped with my olive oil...

Just dont want to cut the stem off and waste half of what i bought you see...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Cut and copied but thought it might be of some relevance for you...

Base on colour assessment alone, fleurettes are more potent in phytochemicals then the stem. From a plant physiology stand point, plants invest more functional chemicals in flowers then stems so again, vitamin content, phytochemicals, antioxydants, etc would be more concentrated in the fleurettes.

Cancer prevention chemicals beneficial for us humans, like indole, are found throughout the plant because in most cases these are microorganism and insect defense chemicals for the plant which are required everywhere.


----------



## Dchef (Apr 27, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Just a query as im loving brocolli at the moment big style. Is there as much nutrttionin the stem as there is in the florets as when i but them fresh as opposed to frozen there are often quite a bit of stem. Taste wise it all seems the same to me and im thorouly enjoying it with my turkey and soaked in cider vinegar and tooped with my olive oil...
> 
> *Just dont want to cut the stem off and waste half of what i bought you see...*


did you try the steam???? if not! cut off the out side then slice the steam into small sticks.... it is a old Chinese trick and the steam tastes sweet 

and remember the longer you cook the broccoli the more nutrients you lose... try this... place the broccoli in a micro safe plate add little water cover with clingfilm. micro for 20-30 sec...


----------



## Mossad (Oct 13, 2008)

Snap off the stem in the supermarket so your not weighing and paying for it.


----------



## Dchef (Apr 27, 2008)

why would you throw away some thing that taste better then the flower of the broccoli  people waste to much..... you should try to be in a high end kitchen one day... you would be surprised what can be used and what is being thrown out.....


----------

